# Marc Berman who should stay or go



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

With a new president in place and a new coach on the way for the Knicks, The Post's Marc Berman assesses the chances of each current Knick being sent packing this offseason. 

Quentin Richardson: He's shot. Could be buyout case since you can't trade him because of uninsurable contract. 60 percent gone. 

Eddy Curry: Shocking to see his low-post game evaporate. Donnie Walsh could clear major cap space with a trade, as Walsh wants his centers defense-oriented. 60 percent gone.


Zach Randolph: Spent the whole season hoisting contested perimeter jumpers and not getting back on defense. Walsh would give his left lung to deal him, but his contract is a killer. 30 percent gone. 

Stephon Marbury: Walsh will explore signing a younger point guard for a two-year mid-level exception (Chris Duhon?) before he can talk buyout. Trade will be tough under parameters. Marbury is lone PG on roster, so could go either way. 55 percent gone. 

Jamal Crawford: Isiah Thomas handed him the keys to the offense after Marbury went down and he crashed the car. Not a floor general and hasn't improved perimeter defense. But with a real PG to play off of, he's a keeper. 10 percent gone. 

Nate Robinson: Not a starter in this league because he's too small to defend. Not a bad guy to come off the bench for 15 minutes next season. 40 percent gone. 

David Lee: A building block. He got more confidence in his face-up jumper as season went along. Great rebounder and Sixth Man. 8 percent gone. 

Renaldo Balkman: Sophomore jinx smacked him down, but too young and athletic to give up on. Lost all confidence in offensive game. 35 percent gone. 

Jared Jeffries: Who's going to want this stiff with that contract? 7 percent gone. 

Malik Rose: Doesn't want to be here and overrated as locker-room leader. Walsh will shop his expiring contract. 70 percent gone. 

Jerome James: For a team that finished last in the league in shotblocking, Isiah should be ashamed for not using him when he got healthy. Walsh likes his shotblocking, but health could prompt buyout or medical retirement. 65 percent gone. 

Fred Jones: A free agent who didn't distinguish himself as a so-called solid defender and won't be re-signed. Chances of leaving: 99 percent gone. 

Wilson Chandler: Could start at small forward next season with his big finish that impressed Walsh. 4 percent gone. 

Mardy Collins: Slow to begin with, offseason knee surgery made him slower. Nobody wants him. 35 percent gone. 

Randolph Morris: A free agent who won't be re-signed, since decision is Walsh's, not Isiah's. Morris got worse instead of better during his late-season audition. 98 percent gone


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Kiyaman who should stay or let go:*

The top 5 players that must be traded before Training camp. 
Their performance showed that a wise President would consider them 99 percent gone. He would make it happen. 

1) Quentin Richardson: 60 percent gone. 
2) Zach Randolph: 30 percent gone. 
3) Jared Jeffries: 7 percent gone. 
4) Fred Jones: 99 percent gone. 
5) Jamal Crawford: 10 percent gone. 


Eddy Curry contract and performance is an easier Bigman to trade than Zach Randolph, that is the reason why I would keep Curry (by hiring coach Patrick Ewing early this offseason), and trade Zach Randolph ASAP. One of the two must be traded. 

Stephon Marbury ending contract and performance is an easier player to trade than Jamal Crawford. The Knicks roster never needed Marbury or Crawford simular performance at PG or SG. The Knicks has been in need of a Guard that could teach his teammates how to pass the ball to gain an assist, while he averaging 8 assist per game. 
So Marbury ending contract is a keeper while Jamal Crawford must be traded ASAP. 

*The Knicks offseason Keepers are:*

Curry
Lee: co-exist
Morris: co-exist
Balkman: co-exist
Chandler: co-exist
Nate: co-exist 
Collins 
Marbury 
*The other seven players must be traded, buy out, or let go.*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I read that in the paper on my way to work and will be working on a poll here as well.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm going to have some fun with the poll.  That reminds me, I should walk outside and grab my paper...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

test


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm wondering why New York Sports writers and Sports analyst dont mention that Isiah and his coaching staff Herb Williams, Mark Aquire, and Hann, all need to be FIRED and removed from Knick coaching. 

*They all did a very poor job alongside of HOF coach Wilkins, Brown, and President Isiah.*


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ They've said that pretty much everyone but Williams would be fired, but he's been solid throughout the coaching carousel.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Which Player wont return next season*

*With the hiring of head coach D'Antoni, which players will not be on next season roster?* 

I am making this thread before the Knicks get their draft pick, to see if Donnie Walsh really interviewed the players and this Knick situation he became President of. 
Do he see it as clear as us Knick Fans? 

I know what players should'nt be back next season, but I dont have much confidence in Donnie Walsh in moving any of these Knick players overpaid contracts that really need to be removed from this roster. 
That is the main reason why I believe he hired coach D'Antoni, to improve these bum players offensive talent so they can be traded in the future (next offseason). 

All six of the Knicks young players are easy to trade (Lee, Nate, Balkman, Collins, Chandler, and Morris), and anyone who evaluate any of the Knicks young players on the last remaining games of the season will be fooled at how talented this bunch of players really are. They all know that they are the compensation player to be traded alongside of the Knicks overpaid bum players. 

Marbury & Malik Rose ending contracts are very valuable in the trade market this offseason and the trading deadline. So you dont have to be a genious to trade these two players or the six young players. 

Now if Donnie Walsh is really worthy of this Knick President Job than lets see how many of the six overpaid bum players on the roster he can trade this offseason. Starting with Jerome James, Zach, Q.Richardson, Jefferies, Crawford, and Curry...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Collins and Morris may not be back*

The buzz is that they might not be re-signed. Morris is on a make or break contract and there is doubt that Collins is an NBA player. The other guys fit D'Antoni's style and should be retained. I think you're being too hard on Walsh. I think he DOES have a plan....it is just going to take a couple of years. Anyone expecting big things this year is going to be disappointed.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> I'm wondering why New York Sports writers and Sports analyst dont mention that Isiah and his coaching staff Herb Williams, Mark Aquire, and Hann, all need to be FIRED and removed from Knick coaching.
> 
> *They all did a very poor job alongside of HOF coach Wilkins, Brown, and President Isiah.*


imho, brown tanked the season on purpose to try and rid marbury from the team while he expected to be in for the long haul.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks been lacking a decent SG since Allan Houston went down, and Crawford dribble to much to be a SG, plus he dribble to much in a halfcourt offense to be a PG. 

Isiah offensive plan for the last two seasons took away the use of having a pass-first PG. This should've been notice at the end of the 2007 season when PG-Mardy Collins took over and had teammates slash to the basket or have to be moving to get his passes. 
This was the reason why announcer Clyde Frazier offered to train PG-Mardy Collins because his potential and skillz are there but the guidance on this Knick team is not with having Marbury & Crawford whom 80% of their passes are to non moving teammates. 
Or the blame could also go to non moving teammates that always want to postup to get a pass like Curry, Zach, and Q.Rich. 

The Knicks two year offensive-plan used by coach Isiah Thomas is just the oposite of coach D'Antoni offensive plan used in Phoenix. Players like Ariza & Frye would fit well in D'Antoni offensive scheme but they are with the next team. 

*Drafting 6.5 SG-Mayo, and giving 6.8 SG-Demetris Nichols another shot at making the Knicks would go great inside of D'Antoni offensive scheme.* 
We all should realize by now that players Lee, Nate, Balkman, Chandler, Collins, and even Morris will work hard to fit into D'Antoni system especially if D'Antoni could get the guidance of two of his assistant coaches in Phoenix which is under contract to come to the Knicks and help these young players get their groove in an uptempo running game and practice regularly on their peremeter shooting. 
This would be a great start for D'Antoni to form his Knick Format. 
*To bad it wont happen because of overpaid players like James, Curry, Zach, Malik, Jefferies, Q.Rich, Crawford, and Marbury, all making franchise players cash which Knick Brass want to earn their keep with playingtime.* 

How well will Crawford & Marbury fit into an uptempo system which require having a decent passing game to moving teammates is questioning? 
Will Curry or Zach or James slow down the uptempo system like Shaq did when he first arrived in Phoenix? YES! without a doubt.

Q.Richardson best performance in the NBA was under coach D'Antoni, and he had him traded because of his laziness on offense/defense, pulling up for a jumpshot when he had an easy fastbreak layup. Plus being useless in all of the Postseason games. Phoenix gave us their first round draft pick (Nate Robinson) to take Q.Rich contract off their hands after just one season performance.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> The Knicks been lacking a decent SG since Allan Houston went down, and Crawford dribble to much to be a SG, plus he dribble to much in a halfcourt offense to be a PG.


How did he dribble too much to be a sg ? or a pg ? What halfcourt offense did the knciks run ?from what I read they didnt practice much or run many plays as Isiah just waited on the end to come .




> Isiah offensive plan for the last two seasons took away the use of having a pass-first PG. This should've been notice at the end of the 2007 season when PG-Mardy Collins took over and had teammates slash to the basket or have to be moving to get his passes.
> This was the reason why announcer Clyde Frazier offered to train PG-Mardy Collins because his potential and skillz are there but the guidance on this Knick team is not with having Marbury & Crawford whom 80% of their passes are to non moving teammates.
> Or the blame could also go to non moving teammates that always want to postup to get a pass like Curry, Zach, and Q.Rich.


Mardy played well at the end of the year with no pressure but pretty much wilted into a scrub this year.He doesnt have a good enough handle or shot to be anything but a backup in the nba right .

Its much easier for someone to pass Marbury or Crawford on the move because they have outside shots that must be respected .Who else on the knicks besides nate and Q is really a threat to shoot ? What happens is that unless you have 3 of those 4 on the court at all times the defense just sags off a Balkman or jefferies and gives them that shot as opposed to the dunk or layup. Its not Mardy being great or Crawford and Marbury being bad its just the defense recognizing weaknesses of the knicks and reliquishing certain things to take advantage of it.Just like D'Antoni said there are certain shots you allow a team to take because its not within their offense and over the course of the game it will turn to your favor.




> The Knicks two year offensive-plan used by coach Isiah Thomas is just the oposite of coach D'Antoni offensive plan used in Phoenix. Players like Ariza & Frye would fit well in D'Antoni offensive scheme but they are with the next team.
> 
> *Drafting 6.5 SG-Mayo, and giving 6.8 SG-Demetris Nichols another shot at making the Knicks would go great inside of D'Antoni offensive scheme.*
> We all should realize by now that players Lee, Nate, Balkman, Chandler, Collins, and even Morris will work hard to fit into D'Antoni system especially if D'Antoni could get the guidance of two of his assistant coaches in Phoenix which is under contract to come to the Knicks and help these young players get their groove in an uptempo running game and practice regularly on their peremeter shooting.
> ...


Isiah actually had a similar plan when he first arrived with the knicks but he caved to the media and fan pressure of the knicks style of play is not a fast break style and he tried to change it by getting Curry .If he wouldve stuck to his orginal plan and tried to build an athletic running team he would probably still be the gm and never wouldve became the coach.

The only players that make franchise player money is Marbury and Zach and why wouldnt Jefferies,Crawford,Malik work hard for D'Antoni ?Im under the impression that they work hard no matter who is the coach or what style he plays .



> How well will Crawford & Marbury fit into an uptempo system which require having a decent passing game to moving teammates is questioning?
> Will Curry or Zach or James slow down the uptempo system like Shaq did when he first arrived in Phoenix? YES! without a doubt.
> 
> Q.Richardson best performance in the NBA was under coach D'Antoni, and he had him traded because of his laziness on offense/defense, pulling up for a jumpshot when he had an easy fastbreak layup. Plus being useless in all of the Postseason games. Phoenix gave us their first round draft pick (Nate Robinson) to take Q.Rich contract off their hands after just one season performance.


I think Crawford will be fine and Marbury if he comes mentally ready to play can be as well.If you look at a team like the Hornets its the PF and SF positions that make their uptempo game deadly but the knicks have been looking for someone to play at a high level since spreewell left for sf and Kurt thomas for the pf positions .

The knicks overall need a big year out of the sf spot from whoever they put there and they need to start Lee at pf because hes a great finisher,rebounder, and outlet passer.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Knicks should try to deal Jeffries (perhaps with a future 2nd rounder) to Lakers for Radmanovic. Vladi is redundant for their team (Luke Walton can fill his actual role) and they can use another defensive stopper in Jeffries. Maybe he can find his niche in D'Antoni system.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Crawford & Marbury dribble way to much to fit into any uptempo system which requires alot of skill-passing with one hand and court-awareness to get the ball downcourt without one dribble between three to four players. These small things Marbury, Crawford, and Q.Rich has yet to show they have skillz in doing. Plus their peremeter shooting is the pits especially when they have problems catching the ball and shooting it, they have to bounce the ball before shooting from the peremeter. 
It would be much easier teaching some young raw college players than these three players (they dont play the running game because each expect 32 or more mpg). 

I was upset and spoke strong about the cut of 6.8 SG-Demetris Nichols because his outside stroke from the peremeter was deadly which could've open up alot of offensive playbook scoring for Curry, Zach, Lee, Balkman, Chandler, Nate, Collins, and Marbury. Plus during practice or after practice other teammates could've picked up some pointers from him. 

What made Hinrich and the Chicago Bulls so successful was the fast running Tyson Chandler protecting the paint.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> Crawford & Marbury dribble way to much to fit into any uptempo system which requires alot of skill-passing with one hand and court-awareness to get the ball downcourt without one dribble between three to four players. These small things Marbury, Crawford, and Q.Rich has yet to show they have skillz in doing. Plus their peremeter shooting is the pits especially when they have problems catching the ball and shooting it, they have to bounce the ball before shooting from the peremeter.
> It would be much easier teaching some young raw college players than these three players (they dont play the running game because each expect 32 or more mpg).
> 
> I was upset and spoke strong about the cut of 6.8 SG-Demetris Nichols because his outside stroke from the peremeter was deadly which could've open up alot of offensive playbook scoring for Curry, Zach, Lee, Balkman, Chandler, Nate, Collins, and Marbury. Plus during practice or after practice other teammates could've picked up some pointers from him.
> ...



Crawford gave the ball up early and often this past season but the question then becomes who was he giving up to ? Q? Jefferies ? Jones was the only knick outside of Crawford that could do anything in the open court from the wing position .I dont count nate because he was the backup point. The good teams have a sf that gets it done .That is the key position to being an uptempo team as most teams dont have the sg or pg filling the lane every play but the small forward and power forwards.When marbury and Crawford started together they had no problem giving up the ball early but again they had no small forward .Look at how much pub Q received after just playing well for a few weeks simply because the knicks had gotten no help at all from the small forward spot.

If lee is the big rebounding outlet passer then that leaves Marbury,Crawford and who else running that floor ? the sf and Curry . You cant have a running game in the nba without a versatile sf with all around skills who can finish.

Marbury is a excellent spot up shooter the question will always be is his head screwed on right this season.

Crawford is excellent from either corner shooting the three .He was money spotting up in those spots this year.

How would Nichols help Collins offensive game ? You are giving skills to players that they simply dont have . Guys like Balkman,Jefferies,Collins all who cant shoot are pretty useless to Dantonis offense .You just simply cant draw defenders in the nba if you are not an offensive threat.

I think in the end the knicks have to make a decision on that sf spot(q seems the early fav) and try and find another wing as you have to bne able to have some type of sustained attack .You cant have 2-3 guys being able to score and playing them 40 mpg at that pace .


----------

